# Urns for Veterans



## Spinartist (Jun 4, 2017)

http://www.sfwg.org/South_Florida_Woodworking_Guild/Urn_Brochure.html

Link above is for the South Florida Woodworkers Guild (SFWG) info on the "MIAP" -Missing In America Project where urns are made for veterans ashes that are stored across America. Some ashes are from WWII vets or before.
Every 3 month an internment ceremony is given for approx.. 25 veteran's ashes at the military cemetery in Lake Worth, Fl.
The SFWG members have been making flat wood urns & recently have incorporated a round woodturned design which several members of both the SFWG & Gold Coast Woodturners in Broward County, Florida are making.
I donated a dozen 4/4 & 5/4 walnut boards someone gave me, to be used for this project. I will not make the glue up blank to make an urn from, but I am turning some of the urns.

More info is in the link above if you'd like to donate or start this program in your area.

Here's a post of my progress.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 4, 2017)

Sample pict of finished turned urn. Veterans name, rank & commission on plaque.




Glued up blank with 12 staves & 3 piece glued on top.




Opened bottom. Ashes will be put in & 1/4" bottom wood circle screwed on.




Jam chuck for beginning pressure mounting & final top turning.




Rough blank pressure mounted so outside can be shaped & tenon on top so underside can be turned.

Reactions: Way Cool 5


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 4, 2017)

Roughing out the blank & cutting tenon on top so I can cut the underside.



 



Plans for woodturned urn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5 | Informative 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 4, 2017)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 5, 2017)

Put in chuck to trim to length & cut recess in bottom for cover plate. Tailstock was used inside for extra support!!
Two blanks had blocks inside, two did not.. Why??
It's nice cutting a segmented blank with proper glue joints!!





 


I'm going to cut & sand all 4 urns to this point then put large Cole Jaws on chuck to hold to cut top nub & sand .

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## David Hill (Jun 6, 2017)

Impressed I am!
Great cause too, really appreciate your giving talent/time for our Veterans.
May look into doing this, but time manages to ruin a lot of the things I want to do.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Turner (Jun 6, 2017)

Great impressive job....I know it will be appreciated !


----------



## larry C (Jun 7, 2017)

@Spinartist , Lee, I've been interested in doing the for a year or so, how many different sizes would be needed? I think I saw an ad for a brass lid and threaded insert
from one of the suppliers recently.....(maybe Rockler). We're traveling for a few months this summer, but when we return, I'm going to turn a few of these....

Thanks for your post on these...

Larry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 10, 2017)

larry C said:


> @Spinartist , Lee, I've been interested in doing the for a year or so, how many different sizes would be needed? I think I saw an ad for a brass lid and threaded insert
> from one of the suppliers recently.....(maybe Rockler). We're traveling for a few months this summer, but when we return, I'm going to turn a few of these....
> 
> Thanks for your post on these...
> ...




The guilds make the urns about 235 cubic inches(ci) inside. 1" ci = about 1 pound of body weight cremated in to ashes. So 235 ci urn should fit ashes for up to 235 lb person or pet.
I make urns from 10 ci to over 300 ci.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 10, 2017)

If I didn't have large Cole jaws I would use jam chuck to cut top nub down to 1/4" or less then snap or saw nub off & finish hand sanding top dome.





Mounted in Cole jaws to trim down nub using tailstock for support!!




Once nub cut off, power sand dome then ready for delivery to guild member to apply finish!





Custom Cole jaw buttons I made from synthetic wine corks. They are 3 times the length of the buttons the Cole Jaws came with.
I mounted the corks in pin jaws & drill a true center hole @ 6mm then off to the hardware store to get longer screws.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Creative 4


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 10, 2017)

4 urns ready for finish!!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 10, 2017)

What angle are the side segments cut at?


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 10, 2017)

Lou Currier said:


> What angle are the side segments cut at?




360* divided by 12 = 30*
So the sides of each stave cut at 15*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 11, 2017)

I really like what you did with the synthetic corks, great idea. Where did you get the corks?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 11, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> I really like what you did with the synthetic corks, great idea. Where did you get the corks?




Barefoot wine. They conform to the turning shape & always go back to round when done!!

Need some?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 11, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Barefoot wine. They conform to the turning shape & always go back to round when done!!
> 
> Need some?


Yes but you aint gettin my bicycle tools, lol.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 11, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Yes but you aint gettin my bicycle tools, lol.




PM your address & I'LL send you 8 corks drilled out. You have to get the longer screws.

6mm x 150 I think

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 11, 2017)

Seriously? Thank you, that's very generous of you.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 11, 2017)

Very cool Lee. Nicely done sir. That is a great idea.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Jun 11, 2017)

Lee,
Great cause and great job. Thanks for the idea on the corks-now to get my wife to drink more wine. Jim

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 12, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Seriously? Thank you, that's very generous of you.




Corks in the mail!! & maybe a piece of smelly wood too!!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 12, 2017)

Spinartist said:


> Corks in the mail!! & maybe a piece of smelly wood too!!


This is very kind and thoughtful of you, very much appreciated.
Good smelly or stinky smelly?


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 13, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> This is very kind and thoughtful of you, very much appreciated.
> Good smelly or stinky smelly?




Good smelly!!

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 16, 2017)

Corks came today! And a nice piece of camphor, I put that in a plastic ziploc bag to take around with me and have non wood workers smell it, lol. Man I love the smell of that stuff!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 20, 2017)

Me too. I clean up around my lathe before turning camphor the bag up the shavings & chips after turning & give it to folks! Most love the smell!!

& that was a nice piece of CURLY camphor!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 20, 2017)

Yes I can see the curl, and the words on the side that say curly camphor was kind of a give away, lol. But it sure does smell good!


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 27, 2017)

Link to internment ceremony June 17, 2017. Wow!! It's a photo montage just over 10 min long. Continued on even though it was raining!
At 1:58 seconds into video shows urn for a vet from WWI.
WOW!

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 27, 2017)

I dropped off 4 urns I turned for the Sept. internment & got 6 more glued up blanks. One gent who made the blanks came over & I taught him to turn them on the lathe. He's gearing up to turn the urn blanks he makes in the future.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 27, 2017)

That was so cool to watch, it got me. What an awesome tribute.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

